# Henrys Ice



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Well Henrys was everything I could have imagined! Some of the strongest fish I have ever caught and great size average! I will tell you right now that these pictures will NOT do the fish justice. We had horrible light and the cold temps made some of the pics come out grainy.

Sunday night, Jacksonman and I made the long trek from Orem to Island Park. Roads were bad from Ashton on but the mighty malibu get er done.

We met up with Everet and his Friend at the Hatchery cabins. We got the heat going right away as it was 19 degrees up there. -)O(- after that we headed out on the ice! Fished from 10:00 to Midnight without a bump and went in for a good nights sleep.

Monday morning we got out early. Temps were just above 10* and the [email protected]#$ was howling!!








There was one group fishing already when we got to the spot. Fishing was really good for the first few hours. Everets friend got a 6 lb Hybrid before light. This is the best pic I have for now. I'll try to get another.








I was in awe at the beauty of the Yellowstones. Wish we still had these here in Utah.








































We had a good mix of Brooks, Cutts and Hybrids with the majority being Yellowstone. I got one that was around five pounds, which i'm told is a really nice one for a Yellowstone!








We celebrated Monday night and drove into West Yellowstone. The pizza at Wild West Pizza was amazing and a great way to cap the day.

Tuesday was a little slower, we still did great and had all the drags screaming at one time or another but we moved around to find em. Everet had not fished on Monday to make sure we were getting into them. He put on a seminar on Tuesday and probablly doubled our numbers.
























All three species in the lake.
























Chunky Cuttie
















































The temps never got above 19 the whole trip but the fish still bit, the company was great and the adventure was awesome.


----------



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Sounds like a awesome trip. Those are some thick hogs!! I'm mad I couldn't go! Thanks for the invite though.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Wow. Those look like some sweet fish! Looks like a great trip.


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

Absolutely FANTASTIC... There really isn't much more to life than that!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice fish nortah those are some hogs. I have to admit though I'm a little disappointing I didn't get to see "the Pose" from you.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Killer trip! Envy abounds! Unfortunately ive never had the privledge for ice fish Henrys


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

That was an awesome trip. Just wish we could have got there about a week sooner so we could have caught more hookies and state record hybrids. I was giong to hit it again today but dang in-laws and family pictures and Twilight got in the way. People need to get their priorities in order!

Scofield next week?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the Kudos guys!! I have heard about Henrys for a long time and just now got to explore it! I'll be back in the spring.

Jacksonman-LETS DO IT!!! Should be about perfect by then. Everets up on the Ice today. He said Dave and he were going to meet up.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

I was going to go with Everett but demanding sister-in-law put an endd to that. I will be watching the BYU game with Everett as the in-laws dont get the BYU game. Add insult to injury.

But I am game to do Scofield twice next weekk. Tell me when and what ttime and it will be on!

Everett ended up not going to henrys today either.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for a great report and excellent fish. It made my workday much brighter. (although the BFT report was quite interesting as well :shock:  )



Jacksonman said:


> Scofield next week?


After catching those brutes, the Scofield fish just won't seem to measure up will they? Even the slot tigers.


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Not looking for slot tigers! :wink: 

We know that the no bull crapping state record tiger is in there somewhere. :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Catherder said:


> After catching those brutes, the Scofield fish just won't seem to measure up will they? Even the slot tigers.


Yeah its kinda hard but I do enjoy variety. If I had to catch bigger fish I would have been done after Alaska. I dont even really like ice fishing but I LOVE fishing so i do it. I honestly have a good time catching slot fish at the Berry, small Cutts at E-lake, Big fish at Henrys, and big Browns on rivers all about the same. Its the variety that keeps me fishing and having fun.


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

I can't believe that you can pull that big of fish out a little hole in the ice.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like a AWESOME trip. That place is definately on my list to fish some day!! Nice fish.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

:shock: WOW! If the pics don't do justice and the pics look huge??!! Not that I will ever get up there, but what is the Henrys in Island Park? I was expecting the Southern Utah lakes. Nice work!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Jacksonman said:


> Not looking for slot tigers! :wink:
> 
> We know that the no bull crapping state record tiger is in there somewhere. :shock:


Yeah, this is true. I think next year you will see it happen.

I should have added a :wink: to the original comment. Scofield is on fire right now, as you know, but the little guys sure start getting frustrating after the first 50. I'll be there again next week myself.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Fun looking trip, guys. The fish look great.



Jacksonman said:


> We know that the no bull crapping state record tiger is in there somewhere.


That fish could be in any number of waters across the state. Scofield has only had tigers for 4 years. Granted, it grows fish well, but there's a pretty high turnover rate to think about. There are other places with plenty of food that have held them longer than Scofield.

Plenty of places, including Scofield (in the future), have potential for breaking the record.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH- That was a reference to the winner over on BFT that landed the "state record" tiger. He said no bull shi**ing!! haha I agree with you that there are lots of places with bigger tigers but Scofield has a really good chance especially now that the meat hunters are going else where with the slot regs in place.

Huge- Yes, Island Park just outside of West yellowstone. You should come with us when we go again.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> LOAH- That was a reference to the winner over on BFT that landed the "state record" tiger. He said no bull shi**ing!!


Ah, I see. Yeah that was pretty sad.

I just remember Jacksonman "marking his words" a couple of years ago that the new record tiger would come out of Scofield. Didn't catch the sarcasm.


----------



## Packbasket (Oct 29, 2009)

great photos and report!

thanks for sharing, that is a keeper of a trip!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

Loah, no biggie. But in all seriosness, I think the state record tiger will come from Scofield and I think they were planted in Scofield in late 2003 or early 2004. This winter will be pushing 6 years and that is towards the end of their life cycle any ways. 2-3 years ago we saw a few 25"ers so the potential is there right now although I think next year during the fall/winter will have the most potential. I do know of a few other lakes with the potential but nothing like Scofield in the next few years with the slot and amount of food in that lake.

The slot is doing amazing things out there and I won't complain about all the smaller fish in there right now. It takes some work and creativity to figure out how to get through them to the bigger ones. You should come join us one of these times.


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Nor-tah,

We still have some Yellowstone Cutts. In Utah. Although, most on the locations are top secret, :shock: but one is found down south. Does this come as any surprise?

http://www.bouldermountainguide.com/yel ... hroat.html


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks like you guys had a great trip. I head up past Island Park and Henry's every year for fishing at a near by lake.

I didn't realize fishing was still open this late at Henry's. It's really hard to fish during the summer, so hitting the hard water may be the best way to get at it.

Way to go on some nice fish!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

BERG said:


> Nor-tah,
> 
> We still have some Yellowstone Cutts. In Utah. Although, most on the locations are top secret, :shock: but one is found down south. Does this come as any surprise?
> 
> http://www.bouldermountainguide.com/yel ... hroat.html


Yeah I have read that and have looked but have yet to find it and Stoners not telling unless you pay him and then he still probably wont. :roll: I'll keep looking. Some of the old pics he has on his site are UNREAL!! Huge Cutts.

Dodger- Its an awesome area!! I will for sure be going back. Nearby lake huh???? Maybe in the park?


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

It is an incredible area. It is not only beautiful, but there is something up there that makes the fishing ridiculous. 

The lake I fish is not in the park. The park has some good fishing, but the best to be had isn't there. It's an out of the way place but beautiful. And the fishing? Ridiculous. The rainbows are a blast. The browns are huge, but a little harder to catch.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice job guys. Those fish are beautiful! great color. I'm glad you guys got into them up there. 

I was down in Arizona over the holiday weekend and fished the Colorado River. The fish weren't as big and pretty as yours but at least it was warm.. pushin' 80 degrees  

BTW- I think Scofield will produce some monster tigers. Only time will tell how monstrous.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

does anyone have an approximation for how long it would take to get to Henry's from St. George?


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Guys thanks for the report and pix! I cant wait to take my daughters ice fishing, has anyone gone for LAKE TROUT through ice?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Jeremy, I would say 9.5 hours.

1more- I have a little but only end up catching splake!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

no clue from st george but if the roads are good its just a shade over 4 hours to island park from salt lake.


----------



## 1morecast (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Nor tah, i'm thinking about fish lake as an option for hard water fishing


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Can't anybody around here keep a secret!? :shock: And you guys were wondering why I've been clamoring for fertile rainbows to be planted in Strawberry. There's nothing like that hybrid vigor for growing big fish. Awesome photos, boys. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Gotta agree with ya BD... The ID fish and game one ups it and plants the Hybrids so you can still catch the beautiful pure Cutts. Maybe one day we can see the same thing at the Berry???


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

|-O-| :-|O|-: -*|*- 

Hey new smileys!!!

oh, and nice fish guys :mrgreen:


----------

